# Coffin Mailbox



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

This was made for Black Cat at the NJ/PA Make & Take group's Secret Santa Christmas party.

It was inspired by a really cool coffin mailbox that another of our group, TinMan, made, which you can see here. Since I didn't want to completely rip him off, I changed it up a bit, using inspiration from The Davis Graveyard's crypt prop.

Rich


----------



## runtz (Mar 3, 2011)

This is really cool looking, can it be used for mail?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It looks great and I am thinking of doing something like it full size. Thanks for the inspiration. 
As for using that for mail--- I can see that coming up missing. You would have to bolt it down tight.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> It looks great and I am thinking of doing something like it full size. Thanks for the inspiration.


WOW!! You must get ALOT of mail....LOL


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Its about time that you post this to the list...it looks amazing in person. Very well done!!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

runtz said:


> This is really cool looking, can it be used for mail?


While I sized it based on real mailboxes, the Postmaster General hasn't signed off on it. 

However, Tinman says his mailman didn't bat an eye when he put his version out and readily put his mail in there. I would imagine most mailmen would take it for what it was, part of a seasonal display, and not refuse to use it simply because it's not an "official" mailbox.

Rich


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

NoahFentz said:


> Its about time that you post this to the list...it looks amazing in person. Very well done!!


Heh, I only just found this board last night. I didn't realize this is where you meant to put it. Me not smart.

Rich


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This is awesome, as was Tinman's. I can't wait until our April M&T when you build these for everyone. Ooops, when we all build them..


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

SWEEEEEEET!!!!!! Awesome gift you made GhoulishCop!!!!!!! 
wish I had a real mailbox to do that to. We have a stupid community mailroom...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is a really beautiful piece of art as well as functional.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is fantastic, what a great gift.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wait you put mail in it? I thought it was your storage for your Sweet Ice Tea? It is an amazing piece of work and the pictures do not do it justice! Awesome job!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Terrific job. You should do a tutorial on this.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all, for the kind words. It was a relatively fun project to build. 

DarkLore, I didn't take many (any?) pictures during the build so I'd have to build another one (easy, Sharon and Pattie!). However, I use biscuit joinery for many of my projects and I wonder how many haunters have such a tool. Of course, nails and/or screws could be used, so perhaps I'll try building one that way.

I may have to Photoshop some of the pictures when it comes to cutting the crown molding for the top, though, since no matter how many times I've cut the stuff it seems to amount to a trial-and-error effort each time. Maybe Tinman can school me on his cutting skills.

Again, thanks for the compliments. I hope Black Cat gets a few years of use out of it. 

Rich


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

GhoulishCop said:


> DarkLore, I didn't take many (any?) pictures during the build so I'd have to build another one (easy, Sharon and Pattie!). However, I use biscuit joinery for many of my projects and I wonder how many haunters have such a tool. ...


I wouldn't mind a lesson in biscuit joins. Maybe I need to add to my tools?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, I LOVE it!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! fantastic job!!!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

This is more a piece of art to me then anything how gorgeous


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh I wish I could figure out how to mount something like that to the front of my house in place of my boring old mailbox! I'd use it year round!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Damn I wish I could have one of those. THAT is fantastic!! BC is VERY lucky.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

awww come on NJ peeps. My birthday was April 1st...SOMEONE must be willing to make me one...at least video it so I can make one too.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

This is perfect. So when do they go on sale?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I dont see why they wouldnt be used. I have seen some far odder looking mailboxes.


----------

